# HCT Offer Letter After Successful Interview



## lakhvera (Nov 25, 2019)

I was interviewed at HCT approximately three weeks ago. After three days, I got an email that my interview is successful and I am being considered for appointment at any of their campuses. However, after that there is complete silence. Can any body update me when I can expect to receive an offer?


----------

